# Sulmet for respiratory infection?



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello all. Can Sulmet be used to treat respiratory disease? I have a YB that I suspect has a eye cold and respiratory problem.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure if it targets the bacteria you want it to work on. sulmet is for coccidia I think.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

What do you recommend I use?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been researching this for the past couple days whereas I have a couple birds with 'one eye colds'....I think. One eye watery and puffy, with no other symptoms.
I just ordered this
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/medications/respiratory/7051-dr-pigeons-1-drop-1-eye-1-time
from Foyes.
But I'm also going to treat my whole loft with Tetracycline and Tylosin (combined). This combination treats respiratory and one eye cold.
Sulmet won't treat it.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I've been researching this for the past couple days whereas I have a couple birds with 'one eye colds'....I think. One eye watery and puffy, with no other symptoms.
> I just ordered this
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/medications/respiratory/7051-dr-pigeons-1-drop-1-eye-1-time
> from Foyes.
> ...


Where can I get Tetracycline and Tylosin from?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

outcold00 said:


> Where can I get Tetracycline and Tylosin from?


Here's a couple.....
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/medications/respiratory/785-vita-king-respiratory-powder
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/medications/respiratory/559-foys-tylan-soluble-powder
You could check other pigeon suppliers also. If I can't get meds I need thru work, I order from Foyes.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

outcold00 said:


> Where can I get Tetracycline and Tylosin from?


Foys, Siegels, Vitaking, and Global pigeon supply to name a few places Tylosin is great for respiratory and so is doxycycline


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just ordered some tylan poweder from foys. I want to treat my whole flock. Is it okay to treat YBs and birds feeding young with this medicine? And should I pull the grit?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Doxycycline is more commonly prescribed for respiratory illness. Amoxicillin is also excellent.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

outcold00 said:


> Just ordered some tylan poweder from foys. I want to treat my whole flock. Is it okay to treat YBs and birds feeding young with this medicine? And should I pull the grit?


It's the 'cycline' (tetracycline, doxycycline) drugs that bind with calcium, therefore, grit containing calcium or oyster shell should be removed while treating with those drugs.
There are no listed 'adverse reactions' listed for tylosin.
Foyes had a couple (1st link), that were a combination of doxycycline/tylosin. But very expensive 
I'm still waiting for my meds.....I have a couple birds with 1 eye VERY swollen!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Waynette! I read good things about tylosin too, but never used it. I've used doxycycline and plain chlortetracycline; both worked really well though I believe doxycycline is longer acting than tetracycline.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Foys is out of Tylan. Expecting some more in next week. Msfreebird, where did you order your meds from? You are right vitaking medicine is very expensive. My wife would kill me if she knew how much money I am spending on my birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

outcold00 said:


> Foys is out of Tylan. Expecting some more in next week. Msfreebird, where did you order your meds from? You are right vitaking medicine is very expensive. My wife would kill me if she knew how much money I am spending on my birds.


haha.. really I find the birds not that expensive..it is when someone or more get sick then comes the meds.. glad you found out about pigeon supply online, surprized you did not know, there are a few to pick from and you can find pretty much all you need.. you're wife would not be happy about that..lol..


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Msfreebird said:


> I've been researching this for the past couple days whereas I have a couple birds with 'one eye colds'....I think. One eye watery and puffy, with no other symptoms.
> I just ordered this
> http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/medications/respiratory/7051-dr-pigeons-1-drop-1-eye-1-time
> from Foyes.


I use* Furall Furazolidone Aerosol Powder* by Farnam...works great.
Spray directly into eye. Can also be used on open wounds. 
http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-onei.html

Most feed and tack stores carry it. I also use it on my horses when they get any scrapes or cuts. 

Dawn


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

outcold00 said:


> Foys is out of Tylan. Expecting some more in next week. Msfreebird, where did you order your meds from? You are right vitaking medicine is very expensive. My wife would kill me if she knew how much money I am spending on my birds.


Have you tried looking for Doxycycline at Jedd's Pigeon supplies? They have range of suitable products:

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Respiratory-cln-Doxycycline,-Powder/Categories.bok


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Foys. They are out of Tylan and dont know when they are going to get more. So, they recommended AvioDox powder for respiratory. Has anyone used this product? Thanks for the link Bella.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

outcold00 said:


> Just got off the phone with Foys. They are out of Tylan and dont know when they are going to get more. So, they recommended AvioDox powder for respiratory. Has anyone used this product? Thanks for the link Bella.


Yeah, its powdered doxycycline. It will be excellent for respiratory illness. I've used it in sick pigeons that haven't responded to Baytril or Sulfas ( like Sulmet), and it fixed the bird up quickly.

PS. I thought I should mention, that Sulmet is an excellent type of antibiotic. If you get a sick pigeon with runny droppings (enteritis), this is great antibiotic to start the bird on, because it treats many different illnesses. Unlike most antibiotics, it has some action against coccidia parasites. It doesn't kill coccidia, like some more effective medicines do like Amprolium. But it stops the reproduction of coccidia, which over 10 days will often get it under control. Sulmet's main use, however, is as a broad spectrum antibiotic for treating bacterial infections. Like Baytril, it is not very effective against respiratory illness or strep. In these cases, you'd usually go for doxycycline or another tetracycline if doxycycline isn't available. If the bird has pneumonia, you'd normally use amoxicillin.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Bella_F said:


> Yeah, its powdered doxycycline. It will be excellent for respiratory illness. I've used it in sick pigeons that haven't responded to Baytril or Sulfas ( like Sulmet), and it fixed the bird up quickly.
> 
> Thanks Bella. You are tons of help. Is it ok to treat young birds and birds feeding young with AvioDox? And can I still fly my flock while treating them?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure about the parents who are feeding young- common sense would say no, if the chicks are very young (you could overdose a hatchling, I would think)

The young birds and fliers can be treated. Some pigeon racers treat with doxycycline once every month fora week during racing season, to defend against respiratory illness...not saying that's good practice, but its often done.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Doves1111 said:


> I use* Furall Furazolidone Aerosol Powder* by Farnam...works great.
> Spray directly into eye. Can also be used on open wounds.
> http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-onei.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Doves1111, I ordered this from Foyes (still waiting for it). In the meantime I'm treating the whole loft with tetracycline and tylan in their drinking water.
I'll check that out, but right now its out of stock


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

I can get Doxycycline and Tetracycline cheaper at the feed store.
But trying to figure out dosage...

Same as chickens?


----------

